# [A] RBG-Stammgruppe sucht Verstärkung



## Grobolus (14. Januar 2014)

Wir haben uns aus 7 Random-Spielern zusammengeschlossen (die sich teilweise schonlänger kennen)und haben eine Stammgruppe daraus gemacht. Mit eine 1-2 RBG-Tagen die Woche (flexibel, wann die Spieler Zeit haben, immer von 20-22 Uhr, WE bis 23 Uhr) das Schlachtfeld rocken.
Aktuell spielen wir auf einen Rating von 1,7, Ziel ist diese Season 2k+.

Das Setup soll aus 12 Leuten bestehen, um nicht gleich bei einem Ausfall auffremde Spieler zurückgreifen zu müssen. Natürlich soll aber auch geschautwerden das bei der Rotation keiner zu kurz kommt.

Was wir noch Suchen:
1 x Pala-Heal
1 x DPS mit Healspec (Falls mal einer der drei Heiler nicht kann)
1 x Hexer

Was wir erwarten:
1. Verlässlichkeit (In einem Onlinekalender werden Invites verschickt, diesesollten beantwortet werden und wenn man sich anmeldet, man im normalfall dannauch rechtzeitig online sein)
2. Erfahrung im RBG, optimaler Weise ein LR von über 1,5 K
3. PVP-Equip mit Steinchen und VZs
4. TS mit intaktem Mikrofon!
5. Eine Blase die auch mal 2 RBGs in Folge übersteht :-)
6. Du solltest dich auch wenn die Taktik nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprichtdieser unterordnen und Verbesserungsvorschläge/Kritik nach dem Schlachtfeldeinbringen.
7. Alter: wir sind alle schon etwas älter 25+x, darum suchen wir auch ErwachseneSpieler


Interesse?
Bitte einfach hier bei Buffed eine Nachricht schicken (oder per Mail an [font=arial, sans-serif]rbggerman@gmail.com)[/font] mit Arsenal-Link, Infos und Fragen. Ich melde mich zurück und schicke dann meinem Battle-Tag.


----------

